
Dozens of banks lose millions to cybercriminals’ attacks - pavornyoh
https://blog.kaspersky.com/metel-gcman-carbanak/11236/
======
roddux
All of the groups mentioned used spearphishing and 'browser vulnerabilities'.
Shouldn't banks be more savvy of these attacks?

It's not a happy thought that the safety of a given bank depends on whether
it's call centre staff are running old version of Flash.

------
noja
Dozens=29. Millions=?!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/clever-bank-hack-
all...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/clever-bank-hack-allowed-
crooks-to-make-unlimited-atm-withdrawals/), which points to this.

